
T-Mobile closing 7 call centers, cutting 1,900 jobs - GreekOphion
http://www.slashgear.com/t-mobile-closing-7-call-centers-cutting-1900-jobs-22219666/
======
paparoger
I'm a little surprised they are still a service provider. I mean I would think
they would have changed there model to be more of a service for those who do
"Pay as you go". Hmmm.

